# Contour +2 Users



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Is anyone finding that importing video on Contour Storyteller from the Contour +2 is extremely slow and sometimes looks as though it has stopped importing? 

I have recently upgraded from the Contour 1080HD and never had this problem before. The only thing I can think of is the additional video info from the GPS.


----------

